# 14ft Coleman Scanoe



## Corey (Mar 10, 2011)

Just got me one of these, anyone else fish 
out of one? 

If so have you rigged it up any spec way?


----------



## PopPop (Mar 11, 2011)

ours is pretty tame  did add paddded seat,  keepm low and enjoy GOOD Little Boat


----------



## Corey (Mar 11, 2011)

Well Poppop I guess its just you and me  

So far I like it plenty of room for all kinds if stuff.


----------



## Corey (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I was able to try her out today on the hooch 
around whitesburg was a little ruff but nothing I 
could not handle. 

Just not going to put my wife in the back again.


----------



## decoyed (Mar 11, 2011)

got a 16' and hate it. Would probably like a '14 better.


----------



## ulcer8 (Mar 11, 2011)

I had an old Coleman Scanoe back from the 80's I think.  It was the kind that had an aluminum frame and had been used to fish in Alaska.  I traded it on Craigslist a few months ago, but missed it, so I bought a new one from Dick's the other day.  It doesn't have the aluminum framing.  I haven't taken it out yet, but I hope it's as good as the old ones are.


----------



## Corey (Mar 12, 2011)

ulcer8 said:


> I had an old Coleman Scanoe back from the 80's I think.  It was the kind that had an aluminum frame and had been used to fish in Alaska.  I traded it on Craigslist a few months ago, but missed it, so I bought a new one from Dick's the other day.  It doesn't have the aluminum framing.  I haven't taken it out yet, but I hope it's as good as the old ones are.



That's where I got mine from to, trying to take it out today
but im waiting on the carpet guy. Never fails they are
alway late...


----------



## ulcer8 (Mar 12, 2011)

haha yeah it never fails.  I got called off work today, so I'll be trying mine out unless they call me back in.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the "Plastic Navy," Corey!

I've got an old Coleman Crawdad that is my pond boat.Kinda like the boat Ulcer's talking about - it's basically a plastic johnboat with an aluminum frame.Makes a good lil' rowboat!


----------



## PopPop (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah ours has the aluminum frame too. We removed the old plastic seat and replaced them with a 1/4" aluminum plate and mounted folding plastic seats. We used a 4" pvc coupling to raise the  seats a little. We use this boat with a 45# minn kota and float the talapoosa below RL Harris. This is the only boat I have had that will stand up to all the rocks. She is named "the River Rocket"


----------



## Corey (Mar 13, 2011)

I took mine to Brush Creek yeaterday, slimed her with
a nice 4 pound spot. Wind was Blowing me around
pretty good but I expected that with no weight.

I can stand up in this boat no problem, and im no 
small man. she will do what I need her to do and 
that all I wanted.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 15, 2011)

Corey said:


> Well Poppop I guess its just you and me
> 
> So far I like it plenty of room for all kinds if stuff.



nope guys i have a 14ft mad river adventure canoe myself


----------



## Miles (Mar 18, 2011)

New to the forum but not to Scanoes.  Bought one of the 14 footers in 1997 and have used it for years.  Started out with youngsters sitting on it side by side leaning back against the aluminum frame.  Super stable....less so with the wife, 2 older kids now, and Golden Retriever in it.     Don't use it as much these days as the old Alumacraft row boat gets more use ....kids and friends.  Used to use a 1985 Mercury 4.5 outboard on the Scanoe on occasion and it was what I jokingly referred to as a poor man's jet ski.  Best use though is small electric trolling motor while fishing.  As another said....can stand up in it (flyfishing) and have never come close to capsizing it.  Great all around craft...and holds more than many small jon boats!

Miles


----------



## YakFisherman (Apr 11, 2011)

*Update on your scanoe*

Hey!  Have you had a chance to test that scanoe anymore?  I aak because I am also seeing that model on sale at my local dick's store and I'm very interested.  However, the fact that I cannot find ANY information about this craft anywhere on the inet is making me very nervous.  Dick's website doesn't even acknowledge it.  Neither does Coleman nor the klindustries.com site where you are supposedly able to get the owners manual.  They have a very similar craft listed called the water quest 156... But this boat is both longer and heavier than the 14' scanoe at dick's.  In any case, if you have anything more you can offer about your experience with this scanoe, I'd love to hear about it and would be very grateful.  I just find it so strange that no one even acknowledges it's existence.  Makes me very, VERY wary o getting one.
Thanks!!


----------



## keller625 (Apr 14, 2011)

iv got an older model with the frame too, if your gonna use a trolling motor by yourself you might want to run cables to the front of the boat, so your battery can help level you out.


----------



## PopPop (Apr 15, 2011)

I also ran cables to facilitate a battery in the bow, in addition I fill a five gallon bucket of water and place in the bow.


----------



## Corey (Apr 18, 2011)

YakFisherman said:


> Hey!  Have you had a chance to test that scanoe anymore?  I aak because I am also seeing that model on sale at my local dick's store and I'm very interested.  However, the fact that I cannot find ANY information about this craft anywhere on the inet is making me very nervous.  Dick's website doesn't even acknowledge it.  Neither does Coleman nor the klindustries.com site where you are supposedly able to get the owners manual.  They have a very similar craft listed called the water quest 156... But this boat is both longer and heavier than the 14' scanoe at dick's.  In any case, if you have anything more you can offer about your experience with this scanoe, I'd love to hear about it and would be very grateful.  I just find it so strange that no one even acknowledges it's existence.  Makes me very, VERY wary o getting one.
> Thanks!!



Im still like the Scanoe, nice little boat and there are 
so many things you can do to this boat to make it 
better. I know what you talking about not finding 
any info on this, they are new this year to Dicks and 
I think thats why you cant find any info. They replaceed
those heavy tug boats they had last year with these. 

When I got mine they told me that had a hard time '
keeping them in stock, I thought the price was wrong 
on them cause they are so cheep but they are tuff so
far from what I can tell. I have not been down any 
rivers on it yeat but I def would not be scared to. 

let me know if you have any question, im going to add 
some seats to mine like poppop did and a depth finder.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 1, 2011)

I got one at Dick's this week and added the camo seats from Walmart. Man those swivel mounts are a pain to install. Trying it out today.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 1, 2011)

PS. they have the Minnkota 30lb on sale for $94 after rebate.


----------



## d2tw4all (May 3, 2011)

*Motor to use with the scanoe*

Hey guys, just curious if a 30lb motor is enough to drive the scanoe without issue.  The sales drone at Dicks said it's not enough and suggested the 55lb or at a minimum the 45lb but it seems to me that if a 30lb motor won't push a canoe, what good is it?  I expect to have myself, my wife, and my 2 year old son in the canoe when using it, and we just want to putter around when we go camping etc.

Tom


----------



## allenww (May 4, 2011)

*Battery motor on a Scanoe*

it seems to me that if a 30lb motor won't push a canoe, what good is it? Tom[/QUOTE]

I have a twenty year old 30# thrust electric on my  Royalex 14ft.   You can't ski behind it, but it certainly is at least as fast as paddling.  Used to use a 2 horse, but it is worth going a little slower for the quiet.

 wa


----------



## PopPop (May 4, 2011)

I would reccomend atleast a 45# if you expect to encounter any current, otherwise a 30 # would be good. We use ours in flowing water and are happy with a 45# Minn Kota. Also I saw a good looking Scanoe on Craigslist Atlanta today.


----------

